# Flask importation to Canada



## papheteer (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am planning to import some flasks directly from Taiwan. I am getting a lot of mixed info on the net and the people I have talked to over the phone. Can someone please advice me on what steps I need to take to get the flasks to Canada? Like what type of documents do I need? Thanks!


----------



## orchideya (Mar 24, 2014)

I was going to order some phals from Taiwan last year and did some research about it, but never got around to actually do it because all the nurseries want minimum order to be much more than I need/want to spend.
Anyway, from what I understood, from you only the Import Permit is required, all the rest (phytosanitary cert. etc.) should be provided by vendor. You have to send it to the vendor before they can ship plants to you. It costs $35 and can be actually used for several imports from the same vendor.
Here is the link to the form:

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/DAM/DAM-plants-vegetaux/STAGING/text-texte/c5256_1331652913719_eng.pdf

There are useful internet links at the beginning that might provide additional info. And also contact number:

For questions related to importing plant products, please contact the Plant Health Import Permit Office at 613-773-7361 or by email at [email protected]

Call or email them all questions, that way you will get the most correct info.
I did call them to find out if there is a limitation on number of plants you can import if you are importing as an individual. They were helpful.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 24, 2014)

I also wanted to mention that you can order paph flasks from Hung Sheng orchids through Ellen Lee at Crystal Star paying 50% on the top of the actual flask price. I have ordered hangianum flask that should come to pickup from the show.


----------



## John M (Mar 24, 2014)

Good info there. Also, flasks only need a Phyto (which is ridiculous because a flask is sterile!). For sterile flasks, CITES does not apply at all, even for Appendix I species.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 24, 2014)

How many are you getting? Sometimes they have a minimum order of $250 USD to $1000 USD otherwise they will ignore you!


----------



## papheteer (Mar 24, 2014)

Wayne, I ordered 10 flasks from Hung Sheng.


----------



## papheteer (Mar 24, 2014)

orchideya said:


> I was going to order some phals from Taiwan last year and did some research about it, but never got around to actually do it because all the nurseries want minimum order to be much more than I need/want to spend.
> Anyway, from what I understood, from you only the Import Permit is required, all the rest (phytosanitary cert. etc.) should be provided by vendor. You have to send it to the vendor before they can ship plants to you. It costs $35 and can be actually used for several imports from the same vendor.
> Here is the link to the form:
> 
> ...



Thanks orchideya. I did call the number and was passed around a few times with each person saying something different. 2 of them didn't know what flasks were. LOL.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 25, 2014)

papheteer said:


> Wayne, I ordered 10 flasks from Hung Sheng.



Wow! That's great. I wonder if it will come out better price than if ordering through Crystal Star. What did you get?


----------



## orchideya (Mar 25, 2014)

papheteer said:


> 2 of them didn't know what flasks were.


:rollhappy:


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 25, 2014)

Peter Croezen from Kitchener could help but he is in Florida for a month,he brought kovachii flasks in with no problem.



papheteer said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am planning to import some flasks directly from Taiwan. I am getting a lot of mixed info on the net and the people I have talked to over the phone. Can someone please advice me on what steps I need to take to get the flasks to Canada? Like what type of documents do I need? Thanks!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 25, 2014)

This may be a dumb idea, but both Ten Shin and Ching Hua are coming to our show in Calgary in June this year. Any chance they might be able to bring Hung Sheng flasks in to Canada for you? Not sure if the Taiwan guys help each other out or not...


----------



## papheteer (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. I've finalized my order with Hung Sheng and I will be receiving 8 flasks in a few weeks. Hopefully they are all healthy! Maybe in a year or 2 I'll have some nice seedlings for sale/trade!!!

Here's my list:

jackii x micranthum var. eburneum
Ho Chi Minh x emersonii 'Chiu Hua' SM/TOGA
malipoense 'Bear-31b' x micranthum var. eburneum 'White Bear' SM/TPS 
Magic Lantern 'Bear-4' SM/TPS x malipoense 'Bear-14' 
vietnamense x emersonii var. huonglanae 'Bear-
Wossner Butterfly x huonglanae 'Bear-2'
emersonii x hangianum 'Bear-7'
Magic Lantern 'Bear-1' BM/TPS x hangianum 'Super Bear' SM/TPS


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2014)

Kann I see your papers, bitte! - 

Lots of nice stuff there.


----------

